# NAD T748 Can't listen good mid range frequencies, they are too weak



## ProcyonLotor (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi,

I bought the T748 which has 2 Zone included. After running automatic calibration, different speaker settings, different subwoofer settings and positions turning on and off the EQ option of the Receiver and checking different settings I can't get to listen to mid range frequencies like some kind of drums or common sounds.

I used to have a Denon and I got to fix this by asjusting the equalization for each speaker myself however on this new NAD I can't get to even see how the equalization is set and if I turn it off the mid range frequencies doesn't sound louder enough and they doesn't seem to have enough body to feeling it.

Can you provide me with any suggestions or tips to better configuring or fixing this??


Equipment:
NAD T748
Polk Audio CS10 (Center)
Polk Audio TSi300 (Front)
Polk Audio TSi200 (Surround)
Velodyne Impact 10 (Sub)


Thanks,


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi,

You had the same "midrange" issues when using the Denon, but fixed with manual eq?


----------



## ProcyonLotor (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi, yes, in the Denon I had the option of using direct sound (no processing) which I like the most, but I could set the eq. for each speaker, so I set the frequencies for each speaker as I liked and I got to enforce the mid frequencies this way. In the NAD when you run the autocalibration software it auto sets an eq. but you only have the option to turn off/on that eq. however you can't even see how it was set, the only thing you can do is listen and turn off or on the eq. I don't like the eq. settings it makes for me by the way, so I turn that eq. off, but depending on the audio source it sound very week on mid frequencies. Some movies sound very good indeed, but some others not, and stereo music from CD sound very very week on mid frequencies.

Thanks for the answer/question.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

A cursory look at the manual...and an online review of the NAD, seems to indicate it doesn't have EQ capability.
Have you contacted NAD customer service to see if it actually has EQ capability?

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 748 has built in room EQ but it's very possible that you can not adjust it manually. 
Where do you have the speakers located, can we see a picture of your setup including speaker locations?


----------

